#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Pegmatite in environmental engineering

## akansha gupta

The pegmatite crops out as a nearly circular knob about 300 feet in  diameter. Surrounded by quartz-mica schist. The dip is steep to the  northeast. Lbite-quartz-perthite pegmatite. A few coarse-grained  quartz-perthite.Bulk  composition and variations in  composition within  a structurally  simple pegmatite in the southern Black Hills,  South Dakota,  have been  determined from  analyses of  a set of  drill  core samples collected  from the hanging wall to  the footwall.  Reliable data of this kind  are  uncommon, for  pegmatite have textures and  structures that  put  many   difficulties in  the way  of one who tries to  collect representative  samples; yet such data are indispensable to  a proper understanding of  the petro genesis of pegmatite.





  Similar Threads: Environmental factors in environmental engineering ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

